# bosses arghhhhhh



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

OK i just need to vent some anger
in my workplace we are redeploying someone to a maternity unit - my boss and i have a conversation about hoping that she's not undergoing any baby / fertility issues 
when i say god i hope she's not undergoing fertility treatment (given my current situation) my boss huffs and says fertility..... hhmmm she's just not having enough sex... i swear to god i wanted to Punch her and walk out...

anyway no real meaning to this other than the joys of infertility when no one knows what the hell is going on in your life!!!!


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

OMG!  It never ceases to amaze me just how insensitive and uneducated people can be about infertility!!  Grrrr    If it was simply just a case of having more sex we'd all be pregnant by now and there'd be no need for these support forums or infertility clinics!!  All I can say is well done on resisting that punch!  

I'm glad you came on here to rant and get it off your chest!


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey Guys, How do you deal with your boss Ive just had a new store manager and omg she a nightmare!!!  Ive tried to be open and honest with them about my ivf and telling them I'm gonna need time off. I'm getting soo stressed my 2nd ivf starts beginning of September. Ive told them all i can remember from my first cycle.( which was unsuccessful as i miscarried within days of finding out i was pregnant) This time it has to work I'm 37 and really cant leave things much longer. Last time the hospital advised me to take time off work as i didn't need the stress of work and ivf./ Ive told them this and now they want proof ! and typical i have nothing in writing helppp I'm getting sooo stressed


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Don't worry most docs are happy to write a sick note under the heading of obgyn procedure. This is particularly useful with male bosses as if you ask if they want more info they generally turn green and run for the door.


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl (Sep 9, 2010)

Thats the problem shes a *****! I dont think she has a family or a life outside of work!!


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

The sick note will still cover you so no probs. Delight in the full gore of how they do egg collection should send her running for the hills if she's a cowbag. Good luck with the cycle.


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep I'd definitely opt for being signed off for your 2ww.  That's what I plan to do.  Most docs will (and should) agree to sign you off for that time so that you can rest and be away from the stresses of work.  I arranged a telephone appt with my doc this week just so that I could quickly ask her that when the time comes (ie mid Sept) if she'd be happy to sign me off.  She said yes no problem, but that I'll need to make an appt to see her nearer the time, which is fine.  So now when I tell my boss (which I intend to do over the next couple of weeks) I can let her know in advance that my doc will be signing me off for my 2ww, so that it's all 'official'


----------



## ElsW73 (Apr 13, 2012)

I got signed off by gp over the phone - they had some correspondence from clinic to say we were having treatment on my file, and let me collect sick note when I felt up to going in.
If it helps on my second cycle I was  so much more relaxed than first - no "fear of the unknown" to contend with, plus lower expectations from the start. We actually decided to go on a short holiday. During 2ww wait which helped a lot too - only Cornwall but better than staring at the walls at home.
Good luck
Els


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

hi all 
thanks for all your responses, makes me realise that i'm not alone. i was so angry when i posted this and then panicked that i was being paranoid- good old infertility for making you question you're own sanity!!!!
big hugs to all 
xx


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Definitely not alone   xx


----------

